# HELP!!! Where do I start with this wool???



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tried searching online, and am more lost than I was before...

I have just been given 3 bags (old 50lb grain sacks) full of just sheared (and dirty) sheep's wool. (not sure of breed but they were a bit smaller than other sheep I have seen)

BTW - I am new to this whole thing - in case you hadn't figured that out yet.

So what do I do first and with what tools?

I do already know that I plan to make a drop spindle. (would it be best to do the one with a wooden wheel or the bigger one made with cds???)

What do I actually need to do with the wool first to get it cleaner? I had planned on spinning it before washing it, but it is pretty dirty.

Should I dye it before or after spinning?

etc...
etc...
etc...

ANY thoughts, recommendation, ideas appreciated!

Tina


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lay it out and take a good look at it. Any mats, pull out. Straw, stems, twigs, branches, pull out. If the fleece was well skirted, you shouldn't need to do this, but if it wasn't you will. Then, poke into the fleece and look for vegetable matter. If you don't, all of the vegetable matter will end up in the finished product. Take it to a wool processor and tell them you want to spin with it, so you want it in roving. You can have it combed, but that is expensive and roving will be easier for you to learn spinning with. Talk to the person at the mill. They can tell you the quality of the fleece, if it's good to handspin, and what it will be good to knit (sweaters vs scarves).

Over the course of the next year, spin and spin some more. Next year, think about processing it yourself.

Edit to add: don't worry about dying at this point. You aren't going to like what you spin, just practice. You can dye after you spin into yarn. I've dyed yarn and it's really fun.


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Maura!

So, if I don't want to find a processor, though, what do I do? Do I card it (is that what it is called?) by running it between those two wire brushlike things? Is there a way that I can wash it myself? is it ok for me to wash it after I spin it so I don't mat it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go to this link and read about washing fleece 101 and any of those other links that apply http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=158336. There should be one for Spinning 101 also. Rabbitgeek has been posting on this thread for all sort of free or cheaply made fiber tools http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=242313

I would begin with those links. You will have some reading to do and we are always here for you to ask. 

BTW, the term skirting just means getting rid of the nasty stuff. With that much fleece and you being new to it all, don't bother being conservative in your skirting. Get rid of all the nasty poopy, pee stained looking stuff. Being new to all of this it will be much too frustrating for you to try to salvage any of it. Once you know and understand what you are up to then you may want to try to save icky stuff. But if you begin with the good stuff you may not want to go back to the icky stuff. Ask Cloverbud she can speak to this with first hand knowledge,

As for dying the wool. Get through the first few steps before you think about this. Dyeing is easy and fun. We have some links on that here too.

Good luck! If you have a camera and can take pictures please do take some and post them for us to look at.

Oh one more thing. If you find short bits, little clumps those are called second cuts and not good, pick them out. You can also take the fleece and turn it sheared side up and shake out a lot of stuff.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

abamomma, go to the stickies at the top of this forum and there's links to some information posts from the past. http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=158336 One of them is washing fleece, another is spinning 101. There's lots of beginning information in them. It's a good place to start.

(It looks like I was posting the same thing at the same time Marchwind was. :clap: Great minds??? )


----------



## alidansma (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Tina - I was also given a bunch of dirty wool this year. you can see my post from a coupel of months ago a little further down on the list under "dirty wool and enthusiams"
I also don't have a clue what I am doing. It is just for playing with anyhow. But here is what I did so far.
I have a big tub (well not too big - like a short round clothes basket sized)
First I spread all the wool from one bag out on my patio (pick a day that is pretty calm or it will blow all over your yard) and sort it.
I sorted into a few piles - long clean (relativly) silky wool went into one pile, long course wool in another pile. Anything that was full of tiny pieces of hay or matts or was yellow with urine I just threw away. I have plenty to play with, no need to frustrate myself with that.
I gently shook the wool, then moved it, and swept the patio, then shook it again. repeat..repeat... I must have ended up shaking (gently) 3 pounds of dirt out of that wool!
I boiled a bunch of water on my stove and put the tub outside my back door.
I followed the instuctions I found on the internet for washing wool. the first time I did something wrong and got a big ball of junk. The next time I was more careful and I got a few ounces of washed wool. I bought a couple of dog slickers in the largest size I could find (but they seem to be not up to the task. I want to buy real carders - the dog brushes will work for a while - but certanly not long enough to card a few pounds of wool by hand!)

So working a bit at a time - I pull out a little wool - card it. Do this outside or over your tile floor - it will drop little bits of hay and rubbish all over the place!! After the wool is pretty nice I roll it up and put it into a paper bag. My paper bag is almost full and once I have finished carding the bit of wool I have washed I will wash up another chunk of wool from the dirty bag.

Pulling the wool out of these little balls to spin will probably be frustrating, but if you have patience then why not??

Good luck - ali


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you very much to everyone for the ideas adn links. It has been crazy here, so I haven't done anything at all with it yet. I am hoping to get to it after our week of Homeschool Camp next week. 

Thanks, Ali, for sharing what you did too! That is exactly the type of information I was looking for...details from somone else who has done it. I bought one of those dog brushes, but it was kind of pricey (I could only find it at a pet store and it was over $12.00). I only bought one and thought I would just hold it down and comb through it like I saw a woman on YouTube doing. I am starting to wonder if actual carding brushes might be found for less money. I will have to look into that. 

I also have all of the materials gathered to make a drop spindle. I have decided to go with the one using a wooden wheel and a dowel. This way I have enough to make one for each of my daughters too so that they can help. 

Thanks again everyone!

Tina


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

alidansma said:


> Anything that was full of tiny pieces of hay or matts or was yellow with urine I just threw away. I have plenty to play with, no need to frustrate myself with that.


It makes wonderful mulch!



> I gently shook the wool, then moved it, and swept the patio, then shook it again. repeat..repeat... I must have ended up shaking (gently) 3 pounds of dirt out of that wool!


After a couple of good shakes of the fleece, but before I start scouring, I'll start separating the locks. More VM and dirt will fall out in the process. If you place a large _something_ (i.e. canvas, tablecloth, sheet sort of thing) on the ground and a basket or bag to hold the separated locks, you only need to pick up the sheet and give it a shake in the yard.

By separating the locks before scouring, you're able to clean up the fleece in less washings.

The only time I worry about maintaining the lock structure is if I will be spinning directly from the lock or if I plan on weaving with the locks.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Tina, sometimes you can find carders at estate auctions. A girlfriend did just that years ago - vintage carders for just a couple dollars because we were the only spinners left in the area and no one knew what to do with them!

Are there any guilds or groups in your area you might borrow or rent equipment from? I'd loan you a pair, but my two extra sets out now being lovingly used by folks while they search for their own. It can sometimes take a while, so don't give up if you don't find what you want right off.


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually do not know if there is a guild or group here. I will have to look into that. I will also definitely keep my eyes open for estate sales. There is an auction house just down a ways from where we live. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

abamomma said:


> I have tried searching online, and am more lost than I was before...
> 
> I have just been given 3 bags (old 50lb grain sacks) full of just sheared (and dirty) sheep's wool. (not sure of breed but they were a bit smaller than other sheep I have seen)
> 
> ...


I scour my wool first, which means removing the dirt and *most but not all* of the lanolin by soaking (with no aggitation) in very hot water and soap several times (rinsing in between); and then air drying it.

You can work with wool "in the grease" (without scouring it), but it must be very clean, and I have never, in my life seen wool that clean LOL

After scouring it, then you card it using hand carders, combs or a drum carder. After it is carded into bats or roving, you spin it! Simple as that.

Just do some reading up and you will get the hang of the process very easily. Spinning the wool will be harder to get the hang of! That's for sure, but it is something that is very rewarding if you take the time and trouble to get good at.

And, of course, we're always here to help if you have questions.

donsgal


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, donsgal!

That explains the washing part better for me. Does the type of soap matter?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If your wool is really grease you can use dawn dish soap. Usually I use shampoo if it isn't too greasy. Make sure you put the soap into the hot water before you add the fleece. Let it soak about 20-30 minutes. Fish it out. Repeat if necessary or rinse. Again don't run water right on the fleece. Fill the sink with hot water and place the fleece in there after you have turned off the water. You may need to rinse it more than once. I squeeze excess water out and roll it in a towel then line dry it. If you are doing this in a washer once it spins you should be fine to just dry it.

There is a link up at the top in the 101 thread (sticky) about washing wool.


----------

